# Argus Monitor



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

My partner and I have been discussing monitors for a while...
I have worked with a few monitors in previous and current jobs and am looking into Argus Monitors.
I find these monitors to be fantastic little characters and the right size for us.
At the moment we are converting a huge under stairs cupboard/space (big as its a stair case that turns) that will also have a opening in the living room through the wall in the next room. I know this is a task but while we are gutting the house we may as well. 

As with any animals, especially monitors, we know you don't want to jump into keeping with out serious thought. And thought we have lol

So I would like your opinions on this species, how YOU keep them (not what a care sheet that was written by a spotty 14 year old that once touched a monitor at a zoo said).

What I want to know is, how do you find these chaps to keep?

Pictures of them and their enclosures are a MUST! :lol2:

Any tips and hints you can give that some of the care sheets dont?

Thanks guys :2thumb:
Jordan


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

justjordan said:


> my partner and i have been discussing monitors for a while...
> I have worked with a few monitors in previous and current jobs and am looking into argus monitors.
> I find these monitors to be fantastic little characters and the right size for us.
> At the moment we are converting a huge under stairs cupboard/space (big as its a stair case that turns) that will also have a opening in the living room through the wall in the next room. I know this is a task but while we are gutting the house we may as well.
> ...


lol you asked for it!!

Lets start with the big big one 









another male

















nest box 









my first argus 









below some of the babies


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

My personnel prefs temps, humidity, diet: 

Basking spot 135F for babies :2thumb: 

Ambients Same for juvis and adults: 

90F hot end 

80F surface temp of substrate 

82F cool end :2thumb: 

Humidity 65%-75% 

Pics:

Wee Steve and his viv: 


























Mini: 


















Both of these CBB by MonitorMad Monitors Limited

Diet; 

Juvis FOOD and lots of it doesnt really seem to matter what type although id try and avoid feeding just vertebrates. 

adults... Same keep an eye on there weight though there pigs and will just eat and eat and eat. You will be forced into a more vertebrate diet purely because they go very skinny very fast if fed just inverts as in scarily so.


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

Another MonitorMad captive bred special








: victory:


----------



## Chuckwalla (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh Argus posting pics I LIKE IT :2thumb:

. My 1st Argus "Stompa"


















My 2nd Argus "Rompa", Bred by Steve MonitorMad :2thumb:



















The only tip I can give you is get one or two, the are an amazing monitor, PM Steve MonitorMad & get one reserved, he does have some cooking which will be ready about June :mf_dribble:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Chuckwalla said:


> Oh Argus posting pics I LIKE IT :2thumb:
> 
> . My 1st Argus "Stompa"
> image
> ...


Whats that in your first post mate looks like a storrs monitor not an argus :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Stunning mukka cant for wee "steve" to get as big as stompa :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

Chuckwalla said:


> Oh Argus posting pics I LIKE IT :2thumb:
> 
> . My 1st Argus "Stompa"
> image
> ...


Rompa looks gorgeous... as does Stompa but he already knows that :no1::lol2:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Lovely pics guys, what no pervert shot of Stompa?


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

Chuckwalla said:


> Oh Argus posting pics I LIKE IT :2thumb:
> 
> . My 1st Argus "Stompa"
> image
> ...


Oh mate I am as we speak.. I had been talking to Steve last night. :2thumb:
As I will be getting a youngun, what viv sizes are we talking until we hit the big bedroom? :lol2:
I dont think ill be giving mine a TV though, he can share ours lol


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

JustJordan said:


> Oh mate I am as we speak.. I had been talking to Steve last night. :2thumb:
> As I will be getting a youngun, what viv sizes are we talking until we hit the big bedroom? :lol2:
> I dont think ill be giving mine a TV though, he can share ours lol



Wee steve started out in a 5 by 2 by 2 Mini being roughly a third o the size of wee steve ive got her in a 4 by 15 for the moment :2thumb:

After steve outgrows this strait into a 10 by 4 : victory:


----------



## Chuckwalla (Nov 6, 2008)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Lovely pics guys, what no pervert shot of Stompa?


 
:lol2::lol2:


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

Chuckwalla said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> image


Cutest picture ever :no1:
Meercat monitor.. or meercat eating monitor lol

Some outstanding pictures everyone.. 
Steve, MonitorMad's, big big one is gorgeous, they all are! 
Not one minger out of the lot :lol2:
I guess I have to make the plunge :whistling2:


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

monitor mad said:


> lol you asked for it!!
> 
> Lets start with the big big one
> image
> ...





ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> My personnel prefs temps, humidity, diet:
> 
> Basking spot 135F for babies :2thumb:
> 
> ...


Gorgeous :no1:



ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Wee steve started out in a 5 by 2 by 2 Mini being roughly a third o the size of wee steve ive got her in a 4 by 15 for the moment :2thumb:
> 
> After steve outgrows this strait into a 10 by 4 : victory:


I started mine in a 3'x18"x18", he will be moving up into a 4x2x2 then a 6'x30"x30" and then 8x4x4 only because this is what I have available :2thumb:


----------



## Chuckwalla (Nov 6, 2008)

JustJordan said:


> Oh mate I am as we speak.. I had been talking to Steve last night. :2thumb:
> As I will be getting a youngun, what viv sizes are we talking until we hit the big bedroom? :lol2:
> I dont think ill be giving mine a TV though, he can share ours lol


My younguns were started in a 4x2x2, then into 7x3x3.
Glad youve spoke to Steve, he is a true gent, & his Argus's are top notch


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

Chuckwalla said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> image


:lol2:


----------



## Chuckwalla (Nov 6, 2008)

Just watch what viv decor you use, Stompa used to sleep behind this every night without fail, The first time I noticed his viv was empty I thought he'd escaped. Little sod had me emptying the house looking for him.


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

Chuckwalla said:


> Just watch what viv decor you use, Stompa used to sleep behind this every night without fail, The first time I noticed his viv was empty I thought he'd escaped. Little sod had me emptying the house looking for him.
> image


Stompa has the fat fingers Dougy has. Hoping he s a boy as well! :no1:


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

Chuckwalla said:


> Just watch what viv decor you use, Stompa used to sleep behind this every night without fail, The first time I noticed his viv was empty I thought he'd escaped. Little sod had me emptying the house looking for him.
> image


How sweet is that!!! :flrt:


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

I think I would like a lady... call her Shela :lol2:

or...

Joanna the Goanna!


----------



## Chuckwalla (Nov 6, 2008)

JustJordan said:


> How sweet is that!!! :flrt:


 Oh he's a cutie as is Rompa. You certainly wont regret it chuck.
I also had a look in your albums. You have some awesome Snakes. love the GTP, Womas, Bredli, Royals. 
I have got to get me some more Snakies including Retics :2thumb:


----------



## Chuckwalla (Nov 6, 2008)

JustJordan said:


> I think I would like a lady... call her Shela :lol2:
> 
> or...
> 
> Joanna the Goanna!


 
:lol2::lol2: Quality : victory:


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

Chuckwalla said:


> Oh he's a cutie as is Rompa. You certainly wont regret it chuck.
> I also had a look in your albums. You have some awesome Snakes. love the GTP, Womas, Bredli, Royals.
> I have got to get me some more Snakies including Retics :2thumb:



Oh I wont 
I dont update that album, so they are very old pictures and only half are on there :lol2:
My Kayuadi Retics are the sweetest snakes ever! 
Mind you me Scrub is daft as brush but my Bredlis are evil sods.
I am mainly a morelia addict truth be told 

My list bellow is nearly up to date haha
I have lost a few animals to old age or PTS some of my long term rescues lately so I want a new project now I don't have to medicate and hand feed animals all night lol. 
Looking forward to getting one now, I just wish steve would come back online and tell me I have one on hold. haha.


----------



## Chuckwalla (Nov 6, 2008)

JustJordan said:


> Oh I wont
> I dont update that album, so they are very old pictures and only half are on there :lol2:
> My Kayuadi Retics are the sweetest snakes ever!
> Mind you me Scrub is daft as brush but my Bredlis are evil sods.
> ...


Ah, is it a Barneck scrub there my favourite. Steve will be on in a bit, he is the pulse of the monitor & teg thread. :lol2:


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

Chuckwalla said:


> Ah, is it a Barneck scrub there my favourite. Steve will be on in a bit, he is the pulse of the monitor & teg thread. :lol2:


Hes a Barneck x Merauke bred by Stouart Douglas


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

There are not nearly enough Argus pictures and their enclosures :whistling2:

Oh and I have one ordered with steve :no1:


----------



## Chuckwalla (Nov 6, 2008)

JustJordan said:


> There are not nearly enough Argus pictures and their enclosures :whistling2:
> 
> Oh and I have one ordered with steve :no1:


 
Wwwwhhhhhhooooooopppppaaaaaaaa
Get in there : victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

JustJordan said:


> There are not nearly enough Argus pictures and their enclosures :whistling2:
> 
> Oh and I have one ordered with steve :no1:


Good look! :no1:


----------



## reece3174 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm a bit late, but i'm also getting a hatchling from Steve in december, would it be okay if i kept it in a 4 x 2 x 2 until he gets to about 1.5 - 2 foot and then keep him or her in an 8 x 4 x 4? if he does get as big as steve's big big argus i'll have to go bigger :lol2:


----------

